# LBS Recommendations



## HJ (23 Apr 2008)

When ever a beginner asks for advice on buying a bike one of the first things that is suggested is that they go to a good LBS (Local Bike Shop). So this would seem to be an appropriate place to recommend a good LBS in your area. So to kick off I can recommend the Bicycle Works, Biketrax and Freewheelin' Cycles in Gorgie. Those are all in Edinburgh. 

In Aberdeen I would suggest Alpine Bikes, I haven't tried their other branches so can't comment on them.

Over to the rest of you...


----------



## ash68 (23 Apr 2008)

for me can't beat The bicycle repair man, Prudhoe, northumberland. good range of bikes, accessories, plenty of good advice and friendly and knowledgeble staff


----------



## spandex (23 Apr 2008)

In York it has to be York cycle works and cycle heaven


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Apr 2008)

Recommendations made up to post 58 are summarised in two posts;

Recommended Shops in England, UK, Names Beginning with A-R here

Recommended Shops in England, UK, Names Beginning with S-Z and all shops recommended in Scotland and Wales are here

Wilmslow/Handforth: Rick Green Cycles
Stock Specialized, Giant, Bianchi and Raleigh bikes, and a range of tools, clothes, parts and accessories.

Great service, friendly people - they saved me once when one of my tyres exploded in fairly spectacular fashion by opening up the shop early and fitting the new tyre for me while I got warm again (it was December!) Bought my Giant from them and was very impressed by their willingness to answer daft questions, let me try bikes out, and it was set up very well for me to ride away when I took delivery.

Manchester: Bicycle Boutique (No Website)
Offers a reasonably priced repair service (eg a fiver for puncture repair including new inner tube). Same day servicing. New/second hand bikes from £60. A small, reasonably priced range of parts and tools (including tyres, inner tubes, puncture kits, lights, locks and multi-tools etc) The Bicycle Boutique is situated in a small shop next to the Sugden Sports Centre.

Hillcourt Street, All Saints, Manchester M1 7HU (10am-6pm, M-F; 10am-4pm Sats).

These guys are great - their stuff is very reasonable, they're more than willing to talk bike with you and offer (good) advice - they matched the best internet price on my Stelvio tyres too.


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2008)

Going to have to look at the Bicycle Boutique - I'm blooming in the All Saint's campus weekly - I work for MMU !!

Second Rick Greens - and son Paul - he's built a fair number of wheels for me - they lasted years with no truing issues !


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Apr 2008)

fossyant said:


> Going to have to look at the Bicycle Boutique - I'm blooming in the All Saint's campus weekly - I work for MMU !!



Heh  They're nice guys - they don't stock a lot of high end stuff, as the bulk of the clientele is students, but they'll order anything they or their cycle factor can get their hands on. They had a decent Cheshire routes guide in not too long ago too. 

Half the fun of going there is seeing the other customers' bikes too - they had the most beautiful steel Pinarello in one time I went down there...


----------



## Tharg2007 (23 Apr 2008)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Alcdrew (23 Apr 2008)

None of the people that work there are 'sales people' so can come across as a bit ?(don't really know the right word for it, but a bit offish) but they are all bikers, who know how bikes work and whats good for what. And they have some lovely machines in there if you have a spare 4k... but still do cheap (but not rubbish) bikes as well.

So in Milton Keynes - Phil Corley's cycles


----------



## killiekosmos (24 Apr 2008)

My one and only LBS http://www.walkerscycling.co.uk/


Staff are all cyclists, organise MTB and road rides, own cycling club etc.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Apr 2008)

Ewood Bikes - Blackburn. Good, friendly and plenty of advice.


----------



## simonali (24 Apr 2008)

bikelab, Poole. Dream bikes galore and staff who know their stuff.


----------



## ChrisW (25 Apr 2008)

Bright Cycles in Raynes Park, London SW20

Knowldgeable, helpful staff, always repair my bikes well. They will normally fix little problems on the spot and will give helpful friendly advice.

That creates a lot of loyalty as far as i'm concerned...and compare that with the bike shop chain "that shall not be named!"


----------



## Shaun (25 Apr 2008)

Hull - Rob Winstanley, Anlaby Road.

Specialized dealer and all-round nice bloke.


----------



## punkypossum (25 Apr 2008)

The Edge Cycleworks in Lancaster, really friendly helpful staff and they will spend ages with you to make sure they get you on the right bike, size and all... Also happy to let you have a test ride and will assess your position on the bike while you are testriding...Unfortunately more of a BS than an LBS for me...

http://www.theedgecycleworks.com/index.php


----------



## Yellow Fang (25 Apr 2008)

Would have been the late lamented Freewheel here in Reading. Now it's Rotec Cycles in Shinfield if I want to get anything done or AW Cycles in Caversham if I want to check out a range of products.


----------



## marinyork (27 Apr 2008)

spandex said:


> In York it has to be York cycle works and cycle heaven



????
When I lived in York I found York cycle works expensive, cliquey, rude and incredibly unhelpful. I prefered Fulford Cycles.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (27 Apr 2008)

Banjo cycles in Newbury, run by Mark Letters, does a bit of racing (cat.4) or as he likes to joke 'fat boys racing', (he's not fat!) main dealer for - Specialized, Trek, Van Nic. etc. usually price matches, and if (like me) your'e in the Newbury Road Club, then 10% discount too!


----------



## Rhythm Thief (27 Apr 2008)

Fred Williams of Wolverhampton. Still my LBS even though I now live in Monmouth - that's how good they are. Helpful, friendly and they stock a good range of stuff. And I don't think I've ever bought anything without them giving me a discount.


----------



## spandex (27 Apr 2008)

marinyork said:


> ????
> When I lived in York I found York cycle works expensive, cliquey, rude and incredibly unhelpful. I prefered Fulford Cycles.




Ok But you go back now and tell me what you think. Fulford cycles? a mate of mine got his bike from there and over all it was not good. (Im not saying it is a bad shop) YCW ? we can all say good and bad things about all the LBS.


----------



## marinyork (27 Apr 2008)

spandex said:


> Ok But you go back now and tell me what you think. Fulford cycles? a mate of mine got his bike from there and over all it was not good. (Im not saying it is a bad shop) YCW ? we can all say good and bad things about all the LBS.



In fairness I did live about 50 yards from YCW for about 2 years. Fulford cycles isn't great by any means but I just found the attitude, price and parts sold preferable. I'm sure there are people who really like YCW but as far as I can see from going in there they must be millionaires (no really). If they actually offered service or practical advise whilst being ****s I could have just about put up with the place. I had a service at Fulford cycles and although they ignored one thing I told them otherwise I thought it was all right. On getting a service done at YCW they made a hash of it, ignored what I said and were incredibly vague, evasive and unknowledgeable about it. At least at Fulford they apologised. I think the thing though that annoyed me most about YCW was they recommended the schwalbe marathon plus as a tyre good for roads that was easy to put on. This is complete twaddle and how they could come to that conclusion is beyond me. I realise this is a strong post but for me they are Halfrauds dressed in Harrods clothing.

I'm quite lucky in Sheffield that I have a LBS I like, he calls a spade a spade, is chatty and offers advice when needed, says no that's b*llocks when needed and has no qualms about offering popular or lower end parts alongside better ones.


----------



## spandex (27 Apr 2008)

some good points well made marinyork.


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Apr 2008)

fossyant said:


> Going to have to look at the Bicycle Boutique - I'm blooming in the All Saint's campus weekly - I work for MMU !!



Go this week and ask them to show you the Colnago they have in - and the Harry Hall.

Thank god the frames were too small for me, or my overdraft would have grown by a factor of lots...


----------



## Arnolfini (27 Apr 2008)

Bike+, South Croydon

http://www.bikeplus.co.uk/

Nice bunch of guys, who are incredibly helpful and really seem to know their stuff!


----------



## mr Mag00 (27 Apr 2008)

In Dorset; Dorchester cycles always happy to help and for the serious off road and road kit i prefer Ride Cycle works, lower Parkstone Poole


----------



## gavintc (27 Apr 2008)

Hairy Jock said:


> When ever a beginner asks for advice on buying a bike one of the first things that is suggested is that they go to a good LBS (Local Bike Shop). So this would seem to be an appropriate place to recommend a good LBS in your area. So to kick off I can recommend the Bicycle Works, Biketrax and Freewheelin' Cycles in Gorgie. Those are all in Edinburgh.
> 
> In Aberdeen I would suggest Alpine Bikes, I haven't tried their other branches so can't comment on them.
> 
> Over to the rest of you...



Interesting. I arrived in Edinburgh in Sep and am still trying to find a reliable bike shop. I have used a couple and have not been impressed. On the club run on Sat, I decided to ask everyone I was alongside which bike shop they recommended. Bicycle Works was the shop of choice.


----------



## Chris James (28 Apr 2008)

I like Try Cycling in Kirkburton, Huddersfield.

It's an old scjhool type bike shop. Not a huge amount of stock but seemingly a tardis like back room from where they can produce lots of odds and sods seemingly at will. 

Both the main guys in there seem a bit shy and / or brusque on first aquaintance but give good advice based on your needs rather than what they want to sell to you.


----------



## Gary D (28 Apr 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Fred Williams of Wolverhampton. Still my LBS even though I now live in Monmouth - that's how good they are. Helpful, friendly and they stock a good range of stuff. And I don't think I've ever bought anything without them giving me a discount.



Another vote here for Fred Williams.

I collected my new Bianchi from them at the weekend and the service I have received right from the first visit to browse, through the test ride, and then coming up with a final specification has been great. They (Steve) were very flexible and accomodating with changing things on the bike and nothing seemed to be too much trouble. If the follow up service is as good, then I shall keep going back there - even though it is not my nearest LBS.

I would also agree with RT comments about the range of bikes they stock. For what is quite a small shop, they have an incredible choice - Bianchi, Trek, Felt, Wilier, Pinarello, Dolan etc.

Gary.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (30 Apr 2008)

bikes of macclesfield. not one of the kind of shops that sell top end roadie stuff, but they are excellent for repairs (usually same day) and are the kind of place that will have the bit you need in a hurry in a box somewhere.

they are also stockists of merida, massi and claud butler, among others.

there's also a very good selection of second hand bikes, including a couple just begging to be a good fixie project.


----------



## giant man (30 Apr 2008)

Essex - Ciclos Uno, Hainault, Bakers Bikes, Bishops Stortford.
Kent - Evernden Cycles, Paddock Wood
North Hykham, Lincoln - Arrow Cycles


----------



## buddha (30 Apr 2008)

http://www.bigfootbikes.co.uk/
Bromley, Kent (nr Croydon, S London)

Built me a set of wheels, which, despite my best efforts, haven't gone out of true in over a year!


----------



## spandex (30 Apr 2008)

giant man said:


> Essex - Ciclos Uno, Hainault, Bakers Bikes, Bishops Stortford.
> Kent - Evernden Cycles, Paddock Wood
> North Hykham, Lincoln - Arrow Cycles




Why?


----------



## wafflycat (2 May 2008)

In Norwich: 

For bikes built from parts to customer specification. Also for *excellent* bike servicing, repairs, bike bits and bobs, folders.. has to be Specialised Cycles in Connaught Road, Norwich. The guys there really know their stuff. It's my first port of call for anything bike related locally. Plus, if you want a hand-built wheel, this is the place. 

For buying a bike 'off-the-peg' anything from city hybrid to top end road bike, in Norwich the biggest choice is Pedal Revolution in Bethel Street. They do brands such as Bianchi, Giant, Cervelo, Trek.

There is a bike shop more local to me, in East Dereham, as well as the local H*lf**ds. I will not buy willingly from either of these. Experience has shown that being prepared to go into Norwich (especially to Specialised Cycles) means I am going to A. get served even though I'm a girlie and B. actually come out of shop with bits required and any repairs done to a more than satisfactory standard.


----------



## Wolvesandy (2 May 2008)

Another one for Fred Williams, as whats already been said, very friendly and helpfull, got both my bikes from them, the follow up sevice is just as good, and you get discount Rhythm?? 

I take it all back......Halfords


----------



## Rhythm Thief (2 May 2008)

Wolvesandy said:


> Another one for Fred Williams, as whats already been said, very friendly and helpfull, got both my bikes from them, the follow up sevice is just as good, and *you get discount Rhythm?? *
> 
> I take it all back......Halfords



I used to, when I was buying lots of stuff in there regularly. They probably wouldn't recognise me in there now.


----------



## GrahamG (2 May 2008)

Bristol bike workshop on Colston Street. More interested in sorted you out with something practical and fit for purpose than anything else. Also have shedloads of used bikes and old frames which they build up to suit.

http://www.bikeworkshop.co.uk/

In Bath, it has to be John's bikes http://www.johnsbikes.co.uk/ very helpful and I've only bought a couple of things but get the 'feel good' factor every time. Good stock of clothing too. Special mention to Avon Valley Cyclery who have the most amazing range of folders and other esoteric stuff that I've seen outside of York/Oxford/Cambridge/London http://www.bikeshop.uk.com/.


----------



## nom de plum (5 May 2008)

another vote for Rick Green in Handforth...
great service.. 
they do very good prices for regulars...
real cycle enthusiasts...
Paul a very good machanic...
And you can talk bikes all morning with them


----------



## giant man (5 May 2008)

spandex said:


> Why?


Cos they all gave good service that's why. Simple as that. Some LBSs just forget about decent customer service


----------



## dodgy (5 May 2008)

The Edge Cyclworks in Chester, the staff are top and they actually ride, too 
But to be honest, I do 95% of my bike related shopping online now (hangs head in shame), though I do totally support the principle of supporting your LBS, I just don't actually do it 

Dave.


----------



## Jim77 (5 May 2008)

spandex said:


> In York it has to be York cycle works and cycle heaven





I live in North Wales and I can highly recommend Cycle Heaven. Not exactly local for me, but the best LBS I have found.


----------



## 4F (5 May 2008)

Pedal Power, Martlesham Heath, Ipswich
Always well stocked and the customer care Adrian gives is first class.

Flynnstar cycles, Felixstowe
Nearly as good as above however being open 7 days a week, bank holidays etc is a real winner and means you avoid having to venture into halfrauds.


----------



## Big T (9 May 2008)

In Nottingham, I mainly use Langdale Lightweights run by Mick Green and his mum (www.langdalelightweights.co.uk) on Westdale Lane, Mapperley. They are exclusively a roadie shop, so no MTB stuff. He doesn't carry a vast range but he's very helpful and will try to match internet prices if he can.


----------



## Lardyboy (10 May 2008)

I can recommend County Cycles in Cross Hands, they are right on the roundabout on the A48. Excellent set of boys in there.

Also Beiciau Hobbs (Hobbs Bikes for those who haven't already guessed) in Carmarthen. Brilliant - they've got a sale on selected bikes a the mo too. A Time VXRS down to £3500 got my attention!


----------



## craigwend (13 May 2008)

Very pleased with the following from experience -

Minster Cycles - Beverley (2 bikes, servicing & clothes)
Cliff Pratt & Ken Elleker - Hull (clothes and servicing)
Spa Cycles - Harrogate (1 bike)
Cyclesense - Tadcaster (1 bike)

SJS / Pearson Cycles / Bike Plus (internet + mail order)

Halfords Bargain Bin!


----------



## punkypossum (14 May 2008)

dodgy said:


> *The Edge Cyclworks in Chester, the staff are top and they actually ride, too *But to be honest, I do 95% of my bike related shopping online now (hangs head in shame), though I do totally support the principle of supporting your LBS, I just don't actually do it
> 
> Dave.



That's why I recommended The Edge in Lancaster..they are ace!


----------



## HelenD123 (15 May 2008)

craigwend said:


> Very pleased with the following from experience -
> 
> Minster Cycles - Beverley (2 bikes, servicing & clothes)



I'll second that. They were very helpful when I went in as a complete novice last summer looking for some clothing for my first cycling holiday. I've been back since for servicing and other bits and had good service.


----------



## beancounter (15 May 2008)

Alcdrew said:


> None of the people that work there are 'sales people' so can come across as a bit ?(don't really know the right word for it, but a bit offish) but they are all bikers, who know how bikes work and whats good for what. And they have some lovely machines in there if you have a spare 4k... but still do cheap (but not rubbish) bikes as well.
> 
> So in Milton Keynes - Phil Corley's cycles



+ 1

bc


----------



## snapper_37 (16 May 2008)

I can recommend http://www.fredwilliamscycles.co.uk/ especially for repairs/upgrades to high end bikes, in Wolverhampton. 

Also Jack Hateleys on the A449 in Fordhouses, Wolverhampton - do a decent service for £15 and don't rob you. Absolutely crap at bike fitting though and only sell low end models.


----------



## custardpie (16 May 2008)

The Bike Factory in Chester - excellent service; very helpful; too busy on a Saturday tho'!


----------



## fossyant (16 May 2008)

John the Monkey said:


> Go this week and ask them to show you the Colnago they have in - and the Harry Hall.



I saw them.....picked up some SPD cleats - what a tiny place. The Colnago was pretty good shape - would benefit from a good polish... did say to the guy there "Someone told me not to look at the Colnago......" - He said "yeh touch but don't Look"... my size as well !!!!!


----------



## Jim77 (16 May 2008)

custardpie said:


> The Bike Factory in Chester - excellent service; very helpful; too busy on a Saturday tho'!




Have you tried The Edge Cycleworks in Chester? Also can anyone recommend any in North Wales?


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (28 May 2008)

I don't suppose there is someone who could put these shops onto a linked googlemap or something is there? It's just trying to wade through 5 pages to see if a location is mentioned is already daunting, and the amount of pages shoudl increase if this is going to work.

For my own contribution:
I've just started to use Billy Bilsland Cycles out near Glasgow Green and am impressed so far.


----------



## Chris James (29 May 2008)

custardpie said:


> The Bike Factory in Chester - excellent service; very helpful; too busy on a Saturday tho'!



The Bike Factory was set up as Davies Brothers Cycles outgrew their shop in Cuppin Street (now the premises are La Tasca). At that point it was always by far the best shop in Chster and the one all the club cyclists used to hang around in.

I haven't lived in Chester for about 15 years, although my parents still do. I would imagine The Bike Factory is still an excellent shop.

Where is the Edge Cycleworks?


----------



## Hairy Boy (1 Jun 2008)

Big shout out for Cyclesense in Tadcaster.

Bought a new Giant Terrago 4 weeks ago and felt some roughness when pedaling in gears 6, 7 and 8 on the rear cartridge (the smaller cogs).

Took the bike back and they've changed the cartridge and the chain to resolve the issue.

I was looking at purchasing the bike on-line to save a small amount of cash, I guess my experience proves the benefit of purchasing from a good local bike shop.

They have a great range of clothing and accessories and offer great advice.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Jun 2008)

Stig-OT-Dump said:


> I don't suppose there is someone who could put these shops onto a linked googlemap or something is there? It's just trying to wade through 5 pages to see if a location is mentioned is already daunting, and the amount of pages shoudl increase if this is going to work.



I think I have a post somewhere on the first page - if I get chance, I'll start sorting these into a sort of regional A-Z in one post.

As for linking to a googlemap, you'll need someone a bit cleverer than me


----------



## Dormouse (1 Jun 2008)

Jim77 said:


> Have you tried The Edge Cycleworks in Chester? Also can anyone recommend any in North Wales?



I have always had good service and have bought 2 MTBs from Beics Betws in Betws y Coed. In winter, phone before travelling to check when they will be open as they tend to close in the quiet times out of the holiday season.


----------



## Plax (1 Jun 2008)

Jim77 said:


> Have you tried The Edge Cycleworks in Chester? Also can anyone recommend any in North Wales?



It depends where you are in North Wales. I suspect your in the North East, but if you're ever over the North West I recommend these guys;
http://www.revolution-bikes.co.uk/
Based in Bangor. Work colleague always recommends them, and since I couldn't get my front mech sorted, thought I'd give them a try. 
Sorted my problem and also tweaked my brakes (basically they did a "first service" on the bike, as I'd brought it over the internet and I wasn't happy the brakes either). Pleased with the service and I'm going to take my badly abused Hybrid there for a service next month I think.


----------



## Joe24 (1 Jun 2008)

TSW in Woodborough isnt bad. It was where i bought my bike from. Had trouble with my rearbrake even when it went into there to be fixed and ended up fixing it myself.
The guy has been very helpfull though, has fitted chains for me with no labour charge, and when i needed a new cassette after the chain had worn it down and i had just had the chain fitted and took the cassette off another new bike and put it on. Even let me pay for it the next day because i didnt have any more money on me. That was nice. 
He also does Giants(maybe other makes) cheaper as he is a factory store so he will knock a decent amount off for a small amount of paint being chipped off.


----------



## sadjack (1 Jun 2008)

I've used loads of shops over the years.

When I worked in Rhyl 7 years ago I swore by Hughes Cycles's, family run at the time and excellent mechanics. Not been there recently but note they have had a major refit of the shop by the look of it the last time I passed.

I use East End Cycles in Colwyn Bay a bit now. Small shop, good no nonsense advice reasonable rates, but perhaps not the stock, but for repairs and bits brill.

I traveled out to Harrogate to buy my Dawes Super Galaxy from Spa Cycles, mainly because they were one of the few (only?) shops to have them in stock and available to sit on. Enjoyed the chat with the guy who served me, a guy who obviously loved cycling and regaled me with stories of crewing a yacht to the med and cycling home! 

A one man band has opened near me in Buckley, and I will try and see what he has to offer.


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Jun 2008)

*Recommendations so far - England A - R*

Blimey, that was a hell of a lunch hour...

Tried to do them in alphabetical order, with quotes where the recommender has expanded beyond the shop name.

*England*

Arrow Cycles North Hykham, Lincoln

Avon Valley Cyclery


GrahamG said:


> Special mention to Avon Valley Cyclery who have the most amazing range of folders and other esoteric stuff that I've seen outside of York/Oxford/Cambridge/London



AW Cycles, Caversham 


Yellow Fang said:


> If I want to check out a range of products.



Bakers Bikes, Bishops Stortford, Essex.

Banjo cycles, Newbury


User259iroloboy said:


> run by Mark Letters, does a bit of racing (cat.4) or as he likes to joke 'fat boys racing', (he's not fat!) main dealer for - Specialized, Trek, Van Nic. etc. usually price matches, and if (like me) you're in the Newbury Road Club, then 10% discount too!



Bicycle Boutique (No Website) Hillcourt Street, All Saints, Manchester M1 7HU (10am-6pm, M-F; 10am-4pm Sats).


John the Monkey said:


> Offers a reasonably priced repair service (eg a fiver for puncture repair including new inner tube). Same day servicing. New/second hand bikes from £60. A small, reasonably priced range of parts and tools (including tyres, inner tubes, puncture kits, lights, locks and multi-tools etc) The Bicycle Boutique is situated in a small shop next to the Sugden Sports Centre.
> These guys are great - their stuff is very reasonable, they're more than willing to talk bike with you and offer (good) advice - they matched the best internet price on my Stelvio tyres too.





Tharg2007 said:


> yes Bicycle Boutique is good, nice guys.



Bigfoot Bikes Bromley, Kent (nr Croydon, S London)


Buddha said:


> Built me a set of wheels, which, despite my best efforts, haven't gone out of true in over a year!



bikelab, Poole. 


Simonali said:


> Dream bikes galore and staff who know their stuff.



Bike Plus South Croydon


Arnolfini said:


> Nice bunch of guys, who are incredibly helpful and really seem to know their stuff!



bikes of macclesfield. 


alecstilleyedye said:


> not one of the kind of shops that sell top end roadie stuff, but they are excellent for repairs (usually same day) and are the kind of place that will have the bit you need in a hurry in a box somewhere.
> 
> they are also stockists of merida, massi and claud butler, among others.
> 
> there's also a very good selection of second hand bikes, including a couple just begging to be a good fixie project.



Bright Cycles in Raynes Park, London SW20


ChrisW said:


> Knowldgeable, helpful staff, always repair my bikes well. They will normally fix little problems on the spot and will give helpful friendly advice.
> 
> That creates a lot of loyalty as far as i'm concerned...and compare that with the bike shop chain "that shall not be named!"



Bristol Bike Workshop, Colston Street Bristol


GrahamG said:


> More interested in sorted you out with something practical and fit for purpose than anything else. Also have shedloads of used bikes and old frames which they build up to suit.



Ciclos Uno, 37 New North Road, Hainault, Ilford IG6 2UE Essex

Cliff Pratt & Ken Elleker - Hull 

Cycle Heaven, York


Jim77 said:


> I live in North Wales and I can highly recommend Cycle Heaven. Not exactly local for me, but the best LBS I have found.



Cyclesense - Tadcaster 


Hairy Boy said:


> Big shout out for Cyclesense in Tadcaster.
> 
> Bought a new Giant Terrago 4 weeks ago and felt some roughness when pedaling in gears 6, 7 and 8 on the rear cartridge (the smaller cogs).
> 
> ...



Dorchester Cycles Dorset


mr mag00 said:


> always happy to help



Eddie McGrath, Umrston


Tharg2007 said:


> they built me a nice set of wheels, very pleased.



Evernden Cycles, Paddock Wood, Kent

Ewood Bikes - Blackburn. 


PaulSB said:


> Good, friendly and plenty of advice.



Flynnstar cycles, Felixstowe


FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Nearly as good as (pedal power, see below) however being open 7 days a week, bank holidays etc is a real winner and means you avoid having to venture into halfrauds.



Fred Williams of Wolverhampton.


Rhythm Thief said:


> Still my LBS even though I now live in Monmouth - that's how good they are. Helpful, friendly and they stock a good range of stuff. And I don't think I've ever bought anything without them giving me a discount.





Gary D said:


> Another vote here for Fred Williams.
> 
> I collected my new Bianchi from them at the weekend and the service I have received right from the first visit to browse, through the test ride, and then coming up with a final specification has been great. They (Steve) were very flexible and accomodating with changing things on the bike and nothing seemed to be too much trouble. If the follow up service is as good, then I shall keep going back there - even though it is not my nearest LBS.
> 
> I would also agree with RT comments about the range of bikes they stock. For what is quite a small shop, they have an incredible choice - Bianchi, Trek, Felt, Wilier, Pinarello, Dolan etc.





Wolvesandy said:


> Another one for Fred Williams, as whats already been said, very friendly and helpfull, got both my bikes from them, the follow up sevice is just as good





snapper 37 said:


> ...especially for repairs/upgrades to high end bikes.



Jack Hateleys on the A449 in Fordhouses, Wolverhampton


snapper 37 said:


> do a decent service for £15 and don't rob you. Absolutely crap at bike fitting though and only sell low end models.



John's Bikes Bristol


GrahamG said:


> very helpful and I've only bought a couple of things but get the 'feel good' factor every time. Good stock of clothing too.



Langdale Lightweights Westdale Lane, Mapperley, Nottingham


Big T said:


> They are exclusively a roadie shop, so no MTB stuff. He doesn't carry a vast range but he's very helpful and will try to match internet prices if he can.



Minster Cycles - Beverley


HelenD123 said:


> I'll second that. They were very helpful when I went in as a complete novice last summer looking for some clothing for my first cycling holiday. I've been back since for servicing and other bits and had good service.



Pedal Power, Martlesham Heath, Ipswich


FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Always well stocked and the customer care Adrian gives is first class.



Pedal Revolution Bethel Street Norwich


wafflycat]For buying a bike said:


> biggest choice. They do brands such as Bianchi, Giant, Cervelo, Trek.



Phil Corley Cycles, Milton Keynes


Alcdrew said:


> None of the people that work there are 'sales people' so can come across as a bit ?(don't really know the right word for it, but a bit offish) but they are all bikers, who know how bikes work and whats good for what. And they have some lovely machines in there if you have a spare 4k... but still do cheap (but not rubbish) bikes as well.





beancounter said:


> + 1



Rick Green Cycles, 61 Wilmslow Road, Handforth, Wilmslow, Cheshire. SK9 3EN


John the Monkey said:


> Stock Specialized, Giant, Bianchi and Raleigh bikes, and a range of tools, clothes, parts and accessories.
> 
> Great service, friendly people - they saved me once when one of my tyres exploded in fairly spectacular fashion by opening up the shop early and fitting the new tyre for me while I got warm again (it was December!) Bought my Giant from them and was very impressed by their willingness to answer daft questions, let me try bikes out, and it was set up very well for me to ride away when I took delivery.





Fossyant said:


> Second Rick Greens - and son Paul - he's built a fair number of wheels for me - they lasted years with no truing issues





nom de plum said:


> another vote for Rick Green in Handforth...
> great service..
> they do very good prices for regulars...
> real cycle enthusiasts...
> ...



Ride Cycle Works, Lower Parkstone, Poole, Dorset


mr mag00 said:


> for the serious off road and road kit



Rob Winstanley, Anlaby Road. Hull


Admin said:


> Specialized dealer and all-round nice bloke.



Rotec Cycles, Shinfield


Yellow Fang said:


> if I want to get anything done


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Jun 2008)

*England S-Z, Scotland, Wales*

Spa Cycles - Harrogate


sadjack said:


> I traveled out to Harrogate to buy my Dawes Super Galaxy from Spa Cycles, mainly because they were one of the few (only?) shops to have them in stock and available to sit on. Enjoyed the chat with the guy who served me, a guy who obviously loved cycling and regaled me with stories of crewing a yacht to the med and cycling home!



Specialized Cycles, Connaught Road, Norwich


Wafflycat said:


> bikes built from parts to customer specification. Also for *excellent* bike servicing, repairs, bike bits and bobs, folders.. The guys there really know their stuff. It's my first port of call for anything bike related locally. Plus, if you want a hand-built wheel, this is the place.



The Bike Factory Chester 


custardpie said:


> excellent service; very helpful; too busy on a Saturday tho'!





Chris James said:


> The Bike Factory was set up as Davies Brothers Cycles outgrew their shop in Cuppin Street (now the premises are La Tasca). At that point it was always by far the best shop in Chster and the one all the club cyclists used to hang around in.



The bicycle repair man, Prudhoe, northumberland.


ash68 said:


> good range of bikes, accessories, plenty of good advice and friendly and knowledgable staff



The Edge Cycleworks, Chester


dodgy said:


> the staff are top and they actually ride, too



The Edge Cycleworks Lancaster


punkypossum said:


> really friendly helpful staff and they will spend ages with you to make sure they get you on the right bike, size and all... Also happy to let you have a test ride and will assess your position on the bike while you are testriding...



Try Cycling in Kirkburton, Huddersfield.


Chris James said:


> It's an old scjhool type bike shop. Not a huge amount of stock but seemingly a tardis like back room from where they can produce lots of odds and sods seemingly at will.
> 
> Both the main guys in there seem a bit shy and / or brusque on first aquaintance but give good advice based on your needs rather than what they want to sell to you.



TSW Woodborough


Joe24 said:


> It was where i bought my bike from. Had trouble with my rearbrake even when it went into there to be fixed and ended up fixing it myself.
> The guy has been very helpfull though, has fitted chains for me with no labour charge, and when i needed a new cassette after the chain had worn it down and i had just had the chain fitted and took the cassette off another new bike and put it on. Even let me pay for it the next day because i didnt have any more money on me. That was nice.
> He also does Giants(maybe other makes) cheaper as he is a factory store so he will knock a decent amount off for a small amount of paint being chipped off.



York Cycle Works, York


*Scotland*

Alpine Bikes Aberdeen

Bike Trax Edinburgh

Freewheelin' Cycles Edinburgh

The Bicycle Works Edinburgh


gavintc said:


> On the club run on Sat, I decided to ask everyone I was alongside which bike shop they recommended. Bicycle Works was the shop of choice.



Walkers' Cycling Ayrshire


KillieKosmos said:


> Staff are all cyclists, organise MTB and road rides, own cycling club etc.




*Wales*

Beics Betws Betws Y Coed


Dormouse said:


> I have always had good service and have bought 2 MTBs from Beics Betws in Betws y Coed. In winter, phone before travelling to check when they will be open as they tend to close in the quiet times out of the holiday season.



Beiciau Hobbs (Hobbs Bikes for those who haven't already guessed) in Carmarthen. 


Lardyboy said:


> Brilliant



County Cycles in Cross Hands, they are right on the roundabout on the A48. 


Lardyboy said:


> Excellent set of boys in there.



East End Cycles, Colwyn Bay


sadjack said:


> Small shop, good no nonsense advice reasonable rates, but perhaps not the stock, but for repairs and bits brill.



Hughes Cycles, Rhyl


Sadjack said:


> When I worked in Rhyl 7 years ago I swore by Hughes Cycles's, family run at the time and excellent mechanics. Not been there recently but note they have had a major refit of the shop by the look of it the last time I passed.



Revolution Bikes Bangor


Plax said:


> Work colleague always recommends them, and since I couldn't get my front mech sorted, thought I'd give them a try.
> Sorted my problem and also tweaked my brakes (basically they did a "first service" on the bike, as I'd brought it over the internet and I wasn't happy the brakes either). Pleased with the service and I'm going to take my badly abused Hybrid there for a service next month I think.


----------



## HJ (2 Jun 2008)

Well done John the Monkey, that is impressive...


----------



## Robster (6 Jun 2008)

Damian Harris Cycles, 55 Merthyr Road, Whitchurch Village, Cardiff,CF14 1DD

Chris Harris Cycles was a well established shop in Cardiff city centre. My whole family bought bikes from there and they always provided great service, with a good range and helpful friendly staff. Unfortunately the shop had to close due to a large part of the city centre being knocked down to build a new shopping centre. As a result Damian Harris has carried the business on, but a little further out of town.


----------



## destructiv dave (7 Jun 2008)

Just to build on the hard work completed by John I have set up some of these LBS recommendations in google maps. I'm afraid I have only done England S-Z and Scotland and Wales and the shops with websites and comments from users in England A-R, though I have left the Map open to enable people to edit.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?hl...3.994324,-1.508775&spn=5.775091,13.535156&z=6



John the Monkey said:


> I think I have a post somewhere on the first page - if I get chance, I'll start sorting these into a sort of regional A-Z in one post.
> 
> As for linking to a googlemap, you'll need someone a bit cleverer than me


----------



## punkypossum (7 Jun 2008)

Nice one Dave!!!!


----------



## HJ (7 Jun 2008)

Wow, I think you should change your user name to Constructiv dave, I am impressed


----------



## destructiv dave (8 Jun 2008)

Hairy Jock said:


> Wow, I think you should change your user name to Constructiv dave, I am impressed



Thanks for the positive feedback. Always found I was better at taking things apart rather than putting them back together, hence the name.


----------



## HelenD123 (8 Jun 2008)

Thanks John and Dave!


----------



## Absinthe Minded (10 Jun 2008)

I'll nominate Spokes, in Epping, Essex. Only been in there a few times but the staff are friendly and knowlegable and they even sent me off to a competitor when they didn't have the part I needed.

No website, but you can find them easily on yell.com


----------



## redfox (10 Jun 2008)

Wow the map makes this thread very useful resource, well done John and Dave!

I should really nominate Saddle Safari in Marlow, as a great LBS. The staff are all friendly and most are also very knowledgeable, they also have a really good workshop and, most of the time, their prices seem to be about as hood as Wiggle’s.

Open 7 days a week, 
9:00 – 17:00 - Monday to Saturday
11:00 – 16:00 - Sunday
Thursdays until 19:00 April to October

Phone: 01628 477020
Email: andy@saddlesafari.co.uk
Web: www.saddlesafari.co.uk


----------



## redfox (10 Jun 2008)

I added my recommendation to the map, do you think it is a good idea to leave it open for anyone to edit? Could be abused if it becomes popular.


----------



## destructiv dave (10 Jun 2008)

redfox said:


> I added my recommendation to the map, do you think it is a good idea to leave it open for anyone to edit? Could be abused if it becomes popular.



Redfox, I take on board your comments.

I shall update the map with all the LBS recommendations so far, then will liaise with the moderator of this board to see if something can be put in place to ensure it can be updated as and when new recommendations come in.


----------



## destructiv dave (10 Jun 2008)

Ok, I have updated all of the shops from John the Monkey's list apart from 'Jack Hateleys on the A449 in Fordhouses, Wolverhampton', as I am unable to find the shop details on-line.

I have now locked it so others are unable to make edits.


----------



## karl j (18 Jun 2008)

very useful stuff. another vote in Norfolk for Specialised Cycles of Norwich

can't recall anyone saying "Mick Madgetts on Shelfanger Rd in Diss is worth a mention too", so there - i just have


----------



## justAl (20 Jun 2008)

I haven't had time to read through all posts, so sorry if this is a repeat. My LBS is 
Cycle Logic, Helston, Cornwall. Just the place to browse and dream of spending lots of money on Spesh and Giant


----------



## DLB (22 Jun 2008)

just to add....

Fosters cycles on Thames street (not in London!) and Sondec cycles on Wellgate both in Rotherham are both shops worth a visit. Sondec is quite a small shop but the owner is helpful and friendly.


----------



## DLB (22 Jun 2008)

perhaps we should have another thread of bike shops to AVOID?


----------



## custardpie (23 Jun 2008)

Chris James said:


> The Bike Factory was set up as Davies Brothers Cycles outgrew their shop in Cuppin Street (now the premises are La Tasca). At that point it was always by far the best shop in Chster and the one all the club cyclists used to hang around in.
> 
> I haven't lived in Chester for about 15 years, although my parents still do. I would imagine The Bike Factory is still an excellent shop.
> 
> Where is the Edge Cycleworks?



The Edge Cycleworks has recently moved and is now not too far from the Bike Factory, but further in towards Chester on that road.


----------



## alfablue (2 Jul 2008)

Great work guys!

Just a minor correction, John's Bikes is Bath not Bristol (Walcot Street).

They are an excellent shop, always keen to mod any bike to fit, always ready to do a deal. Head and shoulders better than the local competition.

Went with g/f to buy a road bike at the weekend, they said she could bring it back for an exchange after a few days if not happy! That's really impressive! 

She got a Trek 1.2 triple, (£500), they gave her a bottle cage and bottle (£10), SKS mudguards (£26), upgraded saddle (£25), upgraded pedals (£17), and a Giro Monza Helmet (£50) for £550 all in, so saving about £78), and with the quality of service she left very pleased.


----------



## Christopher (4 Jul 2008)

Hewitt Cycles, Leyland: www.hewittbikefitting.co.uk/

good mechanic, nice service, relaxed staff, good stock. Prices okay for parts but not cheap for full bikes. They seem to be keen to sell you what you need, not what you want. They also have a massive stock of rims and spokes and offer a wheel-building service, can't comment on that as I haven't used it.

BTW anyone cycling to the shop sould be alert as Leyland s*cks: narrow rough roads, fast inconsiderate drivers etc.


----------



## MarkHR (10 Jul 2008)

Quite possible the best bike shop in London

http://www.condorcycles.com/store.html


----------



## Baggy (12 Jul 2008)

I'll nominate the Bike Shed, Exeter.
Always had good service, very helpful and friendly and were still cheerful after I'd tried on 20 pairs of bike shoes. Good range of road and mountain bikes.


----------



## wafflycat (12 Jul 2008)

Baggy said:


> I'll nominate the Bike Shed, Exeter.
> Always had good service, very helpful and friendly and were still cheerful after I'd tried on 20 pairs of bike shoes.



Your middle name 'Imelda' Baggy?


----------



## Baggy (12 Jul 2008)

DLB said:


> perhaps we should have another thread of bike shops to AVOID?


Heh, some of the same ones would probably appear!
For example, Condor never warmed the cockles of my heart...


----------



## Baggy (12 Jul 2008)

wafflycat said:


> Your middle name 'Imelda' Baggy?


 it was a traumatic experience, and I ended up with a pair of men's shoes.

I'd also recommend http://www.pearsoncycles.co.uk/
for road bikes. Friendly, know their stuff and will also customise bikes.


----------



## Sapper (20 Jul 2008)

*Seconded*



HelenD123 said:


> Thanks John and Dave!



I agree, thanks chaps.

I know a brilliant cycle shop, on a local retail estate, Halfords 


Seriously I bought my bike from "Two Wheels Good"  in Crouch End London 5 years ago 

However my local LBS is in Friern Barnet called The Cycle StoreShiite web sight but so far excellent service. Even fitted my Marathon plus Tyre that I had bought on-line. 

Adrian


----------



## rootes (29 Jul 2008)

Dave Mellor Cycles - Shrewsbury...

one of the best shops in the UK


----------



## philr (31 Jul 2008)

in Oxford,

Beeline bicycles

good knowledge very friendly, if you like a bike show some ID, and they send you out for a test ride for as long as you like.


----------



## dodgy (31 Jul 2008)

Can't help thinking this info would be ideal for a Google map project.

Dave.


----------



## nikonboy (31 Jul 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a thread for recommending on-line cycling accessory shops?


----------



## shimano (2 Aug 2008)

Alpine Bikes, Hamilton Place, Edinburgh gets my vote (and my money). Friendly, knowledgeable staff who actually seem to care, if you just want to browse they'll leave you to it but any questions they'll help and advise. (ps my only involvement with them is as a happy customer)


----------



## HJ (3 Aug 2008)

shimano said:


> Alpine Bikes, Hamilton Place, Edinburgh gets my vote (and my money). Friendly, knowledgeable staff who actually seem to care, if you just want to browse they'll leave you to it but any questions they'll help and advise. (ps my only involvement with them is as a happy customer)



The few times I have been in there I have always found them to be friendly but I don't know them well enough to say more...


----------



## redjedi (4 Aug 2008)

The map is a good idea, surprised to see only a few in London so far.

So I'll put forward my LBS Wizz Bikes http://www.wizzbike.com/ on Brentford high street ,TW8 8AT

They aren't a very big store, and tend to cater more for beginners and learners, but a good stock of folders.

In the higher end they only do Trek but prices are comparable to the chain stores.

Their website is competitively priced and is good for your basics or spare parts.

The owner is always on the shop floor, and I have been impressed with their customer service so far.

I've had a couple of small things fitted in their and I have yet to be charged labour. Their service charges also look very good and a lot less than a close by Chain store.

They aslo do bike hires, and apparently will lend you bike if you need one while getting a service.

P.S. A link to the map in the first post would be good.


----------



## rootes (7 Aug 2008)

how do I hadd to the map? my recommendation for Dave Mellor Cycles in Shrewsbury Shropshire did not make it onto the map?

Si


----------



## destructiv dave (7 Aug 2008)

Updated.

Apologies to any I have left off.


----------



## yenrod (7 Aug 2008)

If you in East Merseyside.

Try Thatto Cycles/bikesyoulike in Nutgrove Road: a the bloke whom ive known for a good while: they give good concise advice and sell some nice stuff - the shops not cluttered and for me to recommend a shop is going some.

A nice place

http://www.bikesyoulike.co.uk/index.html


----------



## rootes (8 Aug 2008)

destructiv dave said:


> Updated.
> 
> Apologies to any I have left off.



cool! no worries

Si


----------



## Globalti (27 Aug 2008)

Manchester:

Nobody has mentioned Harry Hall's: helpful and knowledgeable staff.

Bicycle Doctor, Rusholme: enthusiastic and friendly co-op.

Mike Cookson Cycles, Whitefield: family bike shop.

Leisure Lakes, Bury: toys for boys.

Lancashire:

Ride On, Rawtenstall: serious about MTBs and snowsports and the home of Global titanium bikes. Owns a chalet in Les Gets.

Pedal Power, Clitheroe: small family shop with good mechanic.

Eric Burgess Cycles, Padiham: serious roadies, a bit cliquey for me.

DJ Cycles, Holcombe Brook: small one-man MTB shop, deserves support. 

Merlin Cycles, Leyland: fantastic value own-brand MTBs.


----------



## Chris James (27 Aug 2008)

yenrod said:


> If you in East Merseyside.
> 
> Try Thatto Cycles/bikesyoulike in Nutgrove Road: a the bloke whom ive known for a good while: they give good concise advice and sell some nice stuff - the shops not cluttered and for me to recommend a shop is going some.
> 
> ...



I have bought mail orer from Bikesyoulike and the parts arrived quickly and were cheap too. Glad to hear that the LBS is good too.


----------



## Pompey Princess (31 Aug 2008)

In the Portsmouth area (well, Havant)

Try Sivyer Cycles in North Street Arcade (and in Waterlooville too). Excellent advice and service.

Also, Fishbourne, nr Chichester there's a shop on the A259 - can't remember their name but they were also very helpful.


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Sep 2008)

For recumbents (trikes and bikes) D-Tek in Little Thetford near Ely (not Thetford, Norwich) were fantastic. The chappie there, Kevin, gave excellent service and supplied me with just the right trike that was suitable for me.

We also looked at FutureCycles in Forest Row, near East Grinstead, when first investigating recumbents. They were good too but didn't give us the time and attention that D-Tek did subsequently.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (8 Sep 2008)

For those in the RCT area of South Wales I would highly recommend Dare Valley Cycles. Mark Webber is a local legend in the cycling world and the shops prices are amazing. http://www.cynonvalley.co.uk/dare_valley_cycles/index.htm


----------



## Cooperman (22 Sep 2008)

Hairy Jock said:


> When ever a beginner asks for advice on buying a bike one of the first things that is suggested is that they go to a good LBS (Local Bike Shop). So this would seem to be an appropriate place to recommend a good LBS in your area. So to kick off I can recommend the Bicycle Works, Biketrax and Freewheelin' Cycles in Gorgie. Those are all in Edinburgh.
> 
> In Aberdeen I would suggest Alpine Bikes, I haven't tried their other branches so can't comment on them.
> 
> Over to the rest of you...



I would recommend the following:
Dauphin Cycles on Box Hill - for awesome advice and beautiful road bikes.
Corridori for range of Specialised and Bianchi + v helpful service


----------



## DJ (27 Sep 2008)

I would like to recommend Herne Hill bikes in South London, They have a lovely range of road and town bikes for commuting and also some folding bikes. Mostly from the ridge back range.


----------



## DJ (27 Sep 2008)

Cooperman said:


> I would recommend the following:
> Dauphin Cycles on Box Hill - for awesome advice and beautiful road bikes.
> Corridori for range of Specialised and Bianchi + v helpful service





I would like to take a look they must be at the top of Box Hill are they?


----------



## e-rider (5 Oct 2008)

NORWICH - Specialised Cycles on Connaught Rd. The only decent bike shop with staff that actually know something about cycling in Norwich!
Great for repairs too.


----------



## Iainj837 (21 Oct 2008)

The Bicycle Chain in Bridgwater the staff are friendly and knowledgeable, they offer an extensive range of bikes and accessories.
The Bicycle Chain


----------



## JamesM (29 Oct 2008)

*Ellis Briggs, West Yorkshire*

I just bought a bike through CycleScheme from Ellis Briggs, in Shipley, West Yorks.

They were helpful in my selection of bike, fitted all the bits I wanted, and even knocked a few quid off a lock I bought as an afterthought without any prompting from me.

I'm sure anybody local to the Shipley area will be well aware of Ellis Briggs but I thought I'd mention them here anyway.


----------



## jimboalee (29 Oct 2008)

There's a LBS, and a shop that sells bikes.

Fred Williams is a LBS. So are Scott's in Hall Green, Birmingham.

The way to identify them is to get in their back room and look at the shelves of antique stuff, just in case an oldun like me needs something for a sixties or seventies bike.

Another is my freind Neil at Gascoignes in Coleshill.


----------



## alp1950 (2 Nov 2008)

Having been in the market for a new bike & accessories for the past couple of months I've been impressed with the advice given in many of the cycle shops in & around Glasgow whether big (Dales, Alpine Bikes, Evans) or small (Solid Rock, Billybilsland). 

If I could only pick one it would have to be Billybilsland cycles http://billybilslandcycles.co.uk/ Neil, Billy's son, gives great service, knows his bikes, and is reliable. I've been impressed at his integrity (eg he refuses to stock bike-shaped objects, even though he'd probably make more money if he did).


----------



## Iainj837 (14 Nov 2008)

Another one I use is on yer bike Street on the High Street very friendly.
I went in there the other day for advice I asked if he thought I need new tyres and he said no he said they have a lot more life in them.
Not a lot of LBS would do that no website that I know of


----------



## triple333 (17 Nov 2008)

I recommend The Bike Shop.Leeds(http://www.bikesnbits.com/).On my first visit I'd only been in the shop a few minutes when the owner offered me a couple of bikes to test ride.I bought a Spesh Globe hybrid.A big shop but friendly.
Also,Drakes Cycles(http://www.drakescycles.co.uk/).Small and friendly.
A bit further afield is Spa Cycles(http://www.spacycles.co.uk/index.php).


----------



## redcogs (22 Nov 2008)

Banchory Cycles in (believe it or not!) Banchory nearish Aberdeen. They have good repair facilities, a good selection of kit, along with friendly expertise which is offered by active cyclists who understand the needs of beginners as well as more advanced people.

http://www.banchorycycles.co.uk/

When my Thorn Raven was crash damaged recently, Peter the mechanic diagnosed the tracking problem quickly and took considerable trouble to obtain an appropriate replacement set of forks when it became obvious that the original type had become obsolete - all included as part of the service.

Highly recommended.


----------



## marxist_fixie (22 Nov 2008)

Hi...this is my first post!...Best LBS in Cambridge is Bicycle Ambulance mainly in Park Street car park...also in Cambridge Science Park near Milton on Monday....Rick and andy are the best....also recommended is Outspoken Cycles....good range of stuff and Peter makes exceedingly good wheels!


----------



## Iainj837 (28 Nov 2008)

Raleigh Man said:


> The Bicycle Chain in Bridgwater the staff are friendly and knowledgeable, they offer an extensive range of bikes and accessories.
> The Bicycle Chain



I bought my bike through the bike to work scheme from The Bicycle Chain


----------



## theboytaylor (7 Dec 2008)

Harry Perry Cycles in Woolwich, SE London:
http://www.harryperrycycles.co.uk/

Great advice always willingly given, generous with their time and thorough in their work. My current bike has been serviced there and received the benefit of their wise words several times.

Haven't bought a bike off them but their own name frames look tempting! Someone also recommended his spraying service on londonfgss.


----------



## Dave5N (7 Dec 2008)

Pompey Princess said:


> In the Portsmouth area (well, Havant)
> 
> Try Sivyer Cycles in North Street Arcade (and in Waterlooville too). Excellent advice and service.
> 
> Also, Fishbourne, nr Chichester there's a shop on the A259 - can't remember their name but they were also very helpful.




_Is Carter and Hall still going? Used to love that shop._


----------



## BIGSESAL (2 Jan 2009)

If your near Glasgow I would recommend Evans at Escape, Braehead. I know this really isn't a LBS but I got great advice from the guys who know their stuuf. Plus I got a good discount from them. Other will disagree but I thought the service was excellent.

Much better than Dales in the city centre who tried to sell me a medium sized road bike when I needed the XL just to try and clear stock and not have the hassel of ordering a bike into store.

For clothing and other bicycle related items I would go to Alpine Bikes in the city centre. They have good staff and decent prices.


----------



## magnatom (13 Jan 2009)

BIGSESAL said:


> If your near Glasgow I would recommend Evans at Escape, Braehead. I know this really isn't a LBS but I got great advice from the guys who know their stuuf. Plus I got a good discount from them. Other will disagree but I thought the service was excellent.
> 
> Much better than Dales in the city centre who tried to sell me a medium sized road bike when I needed the XL just to try and clear stock and not have the hassel of ordering a bike into store.
> 
> For clothing and other bicycle related items I would go to Alpine Bikes in the city centre. They have good staff and decent prices.



That's good to know. They are on my bike to work scheme and so I could purchase from them. Was it weekend staff or midweek staff? I know this can make a difference.


----------



## BIGSESAL (17 Jan 2009)

magnatom said:


> That's good to know. They are on my bike to work scheme and so I could purchase from them. Was it weekend staff or midweek staff? I know this can make a difference.



Do you mean Dales or Evans?
It was weakend staff for both of them.


----------



## MrRidley (23 Jan 2009)

Phillip langs gallowgate glasgow
excellent service and good range of bikes i use him quite a lot when you go in often enough does minor things with no charge, been there since 1966 used to be his dad's shop.


----------



## gerry (4 Feb 2009)

Fabby Leith Cycle Co if you are in that part of Edinburgh http://www.leithcycleco.com/ Best customer service I've ever had and would trust the guys totally. They go the extra mile - e.g. had bike clattered by a car recently, they had me back on the road within a day or so - even arranged for the car driver to pay the bill for me! Richard Dowsett and team - many thanks. LBS the only way to go if you are a newbie


----------



## Matt (8 Feb 2009)

Bought my new Allez from Bike Shak in Altrincham. Really good shop, measured me up, and knocked me quite a bit of money off the bike

They sell loads of stuff in there and most of its pretty cheap and good quality

http://bikeshak.co.uk/


----------



## beancounter (25 Feb 2009)

Can I strongly recommend Twenty3c in Stony Stratford, Milton Keynes. Opened last December.

Great shop and really nice people (Alan and Ceri). Fantastic range of bikes including Bianchi and Colnago (drool).

Alan runs maintenance courses on a Wednesday evening, I've just been on a couple and my previously awful skills are now very nearly adequate.

There's an open day this Saturday (Feb 28th) with Magnus Backstedt.

http://www.twenty3c.co.uk/

bc


----------



## clavicle (1 Mar 2009)

*North West*

Whitefield, Manchester, Mike Cookson Cycles..just changed its name to *Cookson Cycles*..superb personal service, always willing to discuss customer needs. 
*M K Cycles*, Bolton..particularly good for road bikes
*Green Machine*, Horwich..good all round

can't say the same for L******* Lakes, Bury....but hey its not a bike shop it's a nationwide warehouse type outlet.


----------



## eldudino (7 Mar 2009)

Stirling Cycle Repairs are good, great service and the bloke who does it is really friendly. I also use Stuart Wilson's in Stirling for bits n bobs. I got my bike from Alpine Bikes in Stirling, they were good but they've since closed the store, only Glasgow and Edinburgh remain (I think).


----------



## saty (12 Mar 2009)

I got my bike from Evans Store in Rathbone Place (London W1)... 
Really good guys and very helpful..

CLICKY


----------



## Te Bheag (25 Mar 2009)

Another vote for Fred Williams Cycles in Wolverhampton. Very pleasant and knowledgable staff, great range of bikes and above all for me (as a hoarder of older bikes) superb service on repairs and maintenance jobs I can't do. 

Thoroughly recommended (unlike Leisure Lakes down the road, who pissed me off big time once... and this is their reward)


----------



## just4fun (31 Mar 2009)

i recommend quest bikes- the bike shop north harrow, not the largest selection but good service and knowledgable staff


----------



## HLaB (6 Apr 2009)

They've probably already been mentioned but The Bicycle Works in Argyle Place offer a good efficient, well priced service after having used them a couple of times, I know why people recommend them


----------



## monnet (15 Apr 2009)

I've just come back from a wallet emptying experience at Wallis Cycles in Preston. I walked out with exactly the right bike for me at a (relatively speaking) bargain price. Absolutely brilliant service. Why I've never used them before I don't know but I'll certainly be back.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Apr 2009)

Brixton Cycles - friendly staff, and good mechanics. Great music on the sound system.

And, of course, the one and only Tavistock Cycles. Show me another shop that spends upwards of an hour and a half on each new bike between box and shop floor - going over every little bit and bob and spoke and derailleur hanger and bearing......


----------



## montage (9 May 2009)

Solent cycles in lee on solent/porchester , Hampshire

very good LBS, brilliant staff.


----------



## DieselDemon (9 May 2009)

*LBS recommendation*

Hello to all,
as a newbie to cycling, and having very recently opted in to the cycle-to-work scheme, I would like to recommend my LBS.
I found Priory Marina Cycling Ltd., Bedford, to be a marvellous experience for people like me who know next to nothing about bicycles. The customer service and advice is of a very professional level. I was most impressed with the old fashioned level of customer care which leads to you feeling as a friend as well as a valued customer.
They do servicing, repairs and stock a good range of clothing and accessories. They also do cycle hire and are in a lovely location. I'm happy to be a customer of this establishment and look forward to a long association with them.


----------



## Joe (31 May 2009)

Anywhere decent around Crewe? I'm thinking more for buying bits than repairs/maintenence.
I've ridden past "Cycle Centre" http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/ in Congleton which looks decent, but not been in. Any good? Instore pricing the same as the website??


----------



## paddy01 (1 Jun 2009)

Bike Hut in Exeter.

Living in Devon there's a plethora of shops to chose from, I'd chose these guys everytime.

There's any number of reasons I'd chose them over somewhere else :

1. They're all cyclists themselves from all sorts of disciplines like trials / road / mtb and various flavours in between. They're great ambassadors for cycling as both a past time and a sport.

2. They've never tried to sell me something I didn't want and are more than happy to put the time in with you making sure you get the right bike / part whether it be a £500 entry level hybrid or £5000 carbon dream machine.

3. They put the time in even out of hours by happily taking people along with them on shop rides, both road and mtb. Whether than be local weekly rides or trips further afield.

4. They went to the trouble of having a lad from another shop over 50 miles away, drive over a bike for my wife to try. This was on a bank holiday Monday in mid summer when the place was rammed.

Paddy


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jun 2009)

Joe said:


> Anywhere decent around Crewe? I'm thinking more for buying bits than repairs/maintenence.
> I've ridden past "Cycle Centre" http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/ in Congleton which looks decent, but not been in. Any good? Instore pricing the same as the website??



Joe, sorry to be late replying to this, but I've found Supreme Cycles to be friendly and helpful. Chap I get the train with sometimes uses them as well, and has benefited from their willingness to order stuff in, and their "bargain box" on several occasions.

There's another shop Williams' (I think) which seemed ok (not used them for much), and one quite far down West Street (nice bloke, but does mostly commutery/hybrid stuff - did help me out getting a cassette of a wheel for me a while back though). If I had to recommend one, it'd be Supreme.


----------



## Matt (4 Jun 2009)

The Cyclery in Uppermill is a very good shop

Sell loads of bikes (mainly Trek I think)

I bought a helmet from there last week, and they fitted it for me as I was unsure of the sizing. Very helpful


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jun 2009)

***REVISED LIST** England A-G*

*England, A - G*
Arrow Cycles North Hykham, Lincoln

Avon Valley Cyclery


GrahamG said:


> Special mention to Avon Valley Cyclery who have the most amazing range of folders and other esoteric stuff that I've seen outside of York/Oxford/Cambridge/London



AW Cycles, Caversham 


Yellow Fang said:


> If I want to check out a range of products.



Bakers Bikes, Bishops Stortford, Essex.

Banjo cycles, Newbury


User259iroloboy said:


> run by Mark Letters, does a bit of racing (cat.4) or as he likes to joke 'fat boys racing', (he's not fat!) main dealer for - Specialized, Trek, Van Nic. etc. usually price matches, and if (like me) your'e in the Newbury Road Club, then 10% discount too!



Beeline bicycles, Oxford


philr said:


> good knowledge very friendly, if you like a bike show some ID, and they send you out for a test ride for as long as you like.



Bicycle Ambulance, Cambridge 


Marxist Fixie said:


> Best LBS in Cambridge mainly in Park Street car park...also in Cambridge Science Park near Milton on Monday....Rick and andy are the best....



Bicycle Boutique (No Website) Hillcourt Street, All Saints, Manchester M1 7HU (10am-6pm, M-F; 10am-4pm Sats).


John the Monkey said:


> Offers a reasonably priced repair service (eg a fiver for puncture repair including new inner tube). Same day servicing. New/second hand bikes from £60. A small, reasonably priced range of parts and tools (including tyres, inner tubes, puncture kits, lights, locks and multi-tools etc) The Bicycle Boutique is situated in a small shop next to the Sugden Sports Centre.
> These guys are great - their stuff is very reasonable, they're more than willing to talk bike with you and offer (good) advice - they matched the best internet price on my Stelvio tyres too.





Tharg2007 said:


> yes Bicycle Boutique is good, nice guys.



Bicycle Doctor, Rusholme


Rigid Raider said:


> enthusiastic and friendly co-op.



Bigfoot Bikes Bromley, Kent (nr Croydon, S London)


Buddha said:


> Built me a set of wheels, which, despite my best efforts, haven't gone out of true in over a year!



Bike Hut in Exeter.


paddy01 said:



> Living in Devon there's a plethora of shops to chose from, I'd chose these guys everytime.
> 
> There's any number of reasons I'd chose them over somewhere else :
> 
> ...



bikelab, Poole. 


Simonali said:


> Dream bikes galore and staff who know their stuff.



Bike Plus South Croydon


Arnolfini said:


> Nice bunch of guys, who are incredibly helpful and really seem to know their stuff!



bikes of macclesfield. 


alecstilleyedye said:


> not one of the kind of shops that sell top end roadie stuff, but they are excellent for repairs (usually same day) and are the kind of place that will have the bit you need in a hurry in a box somewhere.
> 
> they are also stockists of merida, massi and claud butler, among others.
> 
> there's also a very good selection of second hand bikes, including a couple just begging to be a good fixie project.



Bike Shak in Altrincham. 


Matt said:


> Really good shop, measured me up, and knocked me quite a bit of money off the bike
> 
> They sell loads of stuff in there and most of its pretty cheap and good quality



Bright Cycles in Raynes Park, London SW20


ChrisW said:


> Knowldgeable, helpful staff, always repair my bikes well. They will normally fix little problems on the spot and will give helpful friendly advice.
> 
> That creates a lot of loyalty as far as i'm concerned...and compare that with the bike shop chain "that shall not be named!"



Bristol Bike Workshop, Colston Street Bristol


GrahamG said:


> More interested in sorted you out with something practical and fit for purpose than anything else. Also have shedloads of used bikes and old frames which they build up to suit.



Brixton Cycles, London 


dellzegg said:


> friendly staff, and good mechanics. Great music on the sound system.



Ciclos Uno, 37 New North Road, Hainault, Ilford IG6 2UE Essex

Cliff Pratt & Ken Elleker - Hull 

Condor, London


MarkHR said:


> Quite possibly the best bike shop in London.



(Mike) Cookson Cycles, Whitefield - Shop name now just "Cookson Cycles"


Rigid Raider said:


> Family bike shop





clavicle said:


> superb personal service, always willing to discuss customer needs.



Corridori, London 


Cooperman said:


> for range of Specialised and Bianchi + v helpful service



Cycle Heaven, York


Jim77 said:


> I live in North Wales and I can highly recommend Cycle Heaven. Not exactly local for me, but the best LBS I have found.



Cycle Logic, Helston, Cornwall. 


justAl said:


> Just the place to browse and dream of spending lots of money on Spesh and Giant



Cyclesense - Tadcaster 


Hairy Boy said:


> Big shout out for Cyclesense in Tadcaster.
> 
> Bought a new Giant Terrago 4 weeks ago and felt some roughness when pedaling in gears 6, 7 and 8 on the rear cartridge (the smaller cogs).
> 
> ...



D-Tek in Little Thetford near Ely (not Thetford, Norwich) 


Auntie Helen said:


> For recumbents (trikes and bikes) ... were fantastic. The chappie there, Kevin, gave excellent service and supplied me with just the right trike that was suitable for me.



Dauphin Cycles on Box Hill, London


Copperman said:


> for awesome advice and beautiful road bikes.



Dave Mellor Cycles, Shrewsbury


rootes said:


> one of the best shops in the UK



DJ Cycles, Holcombe Brook


Rigid Raider said:


> small one-man MTB shop, deserves support.



Dorchester Cycles Dorset


mr mag00 said:


> always happy to help



Drakes Cycles, Leeds.


triple333 said:


> Small and friendly.



Dyson cycles in Dunstable, 


User3143 said:


> good service, and very friendly.



Eddie McGrath, Umrston


Tharg2007 said:


> they built me a nice set of wheels, very pleased.



Ellis Briggs, in Shipley, West Yorks.


JamesM said:


> They were helpful in my selection of bike, fitted all the bits I wanted, and even knocked a few quid off a lock I bought as an afterthought without any prompting from me.
> 
> I'm sure anybody local to the Shipley area will be well aware of Ellis Briggs but I thought I'd mention them here anyway.



Eric Burgess Cycles, Padiham


Rigid Raider said:


> serious roadies, a bit cliquey for me.



Evernden Cycles, Paddock Wood, Kent

Ewood Bikes - Blackburn. 


PaulSB said:


> Good, friendly and plenty of advice.



Flynnstar cycles, Felixstowe


FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Nearly as good as (pedal power, see below) however being open 7 days a week, bank holidays etc is a real winner and means you avoid having to venture into halfrauds.



Fosters Cycles, Thames Street, Rotheram

Fred Williams of Wolverhampton.


Rhythm Thief said:


> Still my LBS even though I now live in Monmouth - that's how good they are. Helpful, friendly and they stock a good range of stuff. And I don't think I've ever bought anything without them giving me a discount.





Gary D said:


> Another vote here for Fred Williams.
> 
> I collected my new Bianchi from them at the weekend and the service I have received right from the first visit to browse, through the test ride, and then coming up with a final specification has been great. They (Steve) were very flexible and accomodating with changing things on the bike and nothing seemed to be too much trouble. If the follow up service is as good, then I shall keep going back there - even though it is not my nearest LBS.
> 
> I would also agree with RT comments about the range of bikes they stock. For what is quite a small shop, they have an incredible choice - Bianchi, Trek, Felt, Wilier, Pinarello, Dolan etc.





Wolvesandy said:


> Another one for Fred Williams, as whats already been said, very friendly and helpfull, got both my bikes from them, the follow up sevice is just as good





snapper 37 said:


> ...especially for repairs/upgrades to high end bikes.





Te Bheag said:


> Another vote for Fred Williams Cycles in Wolverhampton. Very pleasant and knowledgable staff, great range of bikes and above all for me (as a hoarder of older bikes) superb service on repairs and maintenance jobs I can't do.



Gascoignes in Coleshill.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jun 2009)

***REVISED LIST** England H - R*

*England H - R*
Harry Hall's, Manchester 


Rigid Raider said:


> helpful and knowledgeable staff.



Harry Perry Cycles in Woolwich, SE London:


TheBoyTaylor said:


> Great advice always willingly given, generous with their time and thorough in their work. My current bike has been serviced there and received the benefit of their wise words several times.
> 
> Haven't bought a bike off them but their own name frames look tempting! Someone also recommended his spraying service on londonfgss.



Herne Hill bikes in South London, 


djtheglove said:


> They have a lovely range of road and town bikes for commuting and also some folding bikes. Mostly from the ridge back range.



Hewitt Cycles, Leyland: www.hewittbikefitting.co.uk/


Frustruck said:


> ]good mechanic, nice service, relaxed staff, good stock. Prices okay for parts but not cheap for full bikes. They seem to be keen to sell you what you need, not what you want. They also have a massive stock of rims and spokes and offer a wheel-building service, can't comment on that as I haven't used it.
> 
> BTW anyone cycling to the shop sould be alert as Leyland s*cks: narrow rough roads, fast inconsiderate drivers etc.



Jack Hateleys on the A449 in Fordhouses, Wolverhampton


snapper 37 said:


> do a decent service for £15 and don't rob you. Absolutely crap at bike fitting though and only sell low end models.



John's Bikes[url] Walcot Street Bath


GrahamG said:


> very helpful and I've only bought a couple of things but get the 'feel good' factor every time. Good stock of clothing too.





alfablue said:


> They are an excellent shop, always keen to mod any bike to fit, always ready to do a deal. Head and shoulders better than the local competition.
> 
> Went with g/f to buy a road bike at the weekend, they said she could bring it back for an exchange after a few days if not happy! That's really impressive!
> 
> She got a Trek 1.2 triple, (£500), they gave her a bottle cage and bottle (£10), SKS mudguards (£26), upgraded saddle (£25), upgraded pedals (£17), and a Giro Monza Helmet (£50) for £550 all in, so saving about £78), and with the quality of service she left very pleased.



[URL="http://www.langdalelightweights.co.uk/"]Langdale Lightweights Westdale Lane, Mapperley, Nottingham


Big T said:


> They are exclusively a roadie shop, so no MTB stuff. He doesn't carry a vast range but he's very helpful and will try to match internet prices if he can.



Merlin Cycles, Leyland


Rigid Raider said:


> fantastic value own-brand MTBs.





John the Monkey said:


> Used their mail order service a lot - great service and an expanding range of road stuff too



Mick Madgetts on Shelfanger Rd in Diss

Minster Cycles - Beverley



HelenD123 said:


> I'll second that. They were very helpful when I went in as a complete novice last summer looking for some clothing for my first cycling holiday. I've been back since for servicing and other bits and had good service.



on yer bike, High Street, Street


Iainj387 said:


> very friendly.
> I went in there the other day for advice I asked if he thought I need new tyres and he said no he said they have a lot more life in them.
> Not a lot of LBS would do that no website that I know of



Outspoken Cycles, Cambridge


Marxist Fixie said:


> ....good range of stuff and Peter makes exceedingly good wheels!



Pearson Cycles


Baggy said:


> for road bikes. Friendly, know their stuff and will also customise bikes.



Pedal Power, Martlesham Heath, Ipswich


FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Always well stocked and the customer care Adrian gives is first class.



Pedal Power, Clitheroe


Rigid Raider said:


> small family shop with good mechanic.



Pedal Revolution Bethel Street Norwich


wafflycat]For buying a bike said:


> biggest choice. They do brands such as Bianchi, Giant, Cervelo, Trek.



Phil Corley Cycles, Milton Keynes


Alcdrew said:


> None of the people that work there are 'sales people' so can come across as a bit ?(don't really know the right word for it, but a bit offish) but they are all bikers, who know how bikes work and whats good for what. And they have some lovely machines in there if you have a spare 4k... but still do cheap (but not rubbish) bikes as well.





beancounter said:


> + 1



Priory Marina Cycling Ltd., Bedford, 


DieselDemaon said:


> a marvellous experience for people like me who know next to nothing about bicycles. The customer service and advice is of a very professional level. I was most impressed with the old fashioned level of customer care which leads to you feeling as a friend as well as a valued customer.
> They do servicing, repairs and stock a good range of clothing and accessories. They also do cycle hire and are in a lovely location. I'm happy to be a customer of this establishment and look forward to a long association with them.



quest bikes- the bike shop north harrow, 


just4fun said:


> not the largest selection but good service and knowledgable staff



Rick Green Cycles, 61 Wilmslow Road, Handforth, Wilmslow, Cheshire. SK9 3EN


John the Monkey said:


> Stock Specialized, Giant, Bianchi and Raleigh bikes, and a range of tools, clothes, parts and accessories.
> 
> Great service, friendly people - they saved me once when one of my tyres exploded in fairly spectacular fashion by opening up the shop early and fitting the new tyre for me while I got warm again (it was December!) Bought my Giant from them and was very impressed by their willingness to answer daft questions, let me try bikes out, and it was set up very well for me to ride away when I took delivery.


The bicycle repair man, Prudhoe, northumberland.


ash68 said:


> good range of bikes, accessories, plenty of good advice and friendly and knowledgeble staff





Fossyant said:


> Second Rick Greens - and son Paul - he's built a fair number of wheels for me - they lasted years with no truing issues





nom de plum said:


> another vote for Rick Green in Handforth...
> great service..
> they do very good prices for regulars...
> real cycle enthusiasts...
> ...



Ride Cycle Works, Lower Parkstone, Poole, Dorset


mr mag00 said:


> for the serious off road and road kit



Ride On, Rawtenstall


Rigid Raider said:


> serious about MTBs and snowsports and the home of Global titanium bikes. Owns a chalet in Les Gets.



Rob Winstanley, Anlaby Road. Hull


Admin said:


> Specialized dealer and all-round nice bloke.



Rotec Cycles, Shinfield


Yellow Fang said:


> if I want to get anything done


[/url]


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jun 2009)

***REVISED LIST** England S - Z*

*England S - Z*
Saddle Safari in Marlow 


redfox said:


> a great LBS. The staff are all friendly and most are also very knowledgeable, they also have a really good workshop and, most of the time, their prices seem to be about as hood as Wiggle’s.



Scott's in Hall Green, Birmingham.

Sondec cycles, Wellgate in Rotherham 


DLB said:


> Sondec is quite a small shop but the owner is helpful and friendly.



Spa Cycles - Harrogate


sadjack said:


> I traveled out to Harrogate to buy my Dawes Super Galaxy from Spa Cycles, mainly because they were one of the few (only?) shops to have them in stock and available to sit on. Enjoyed the chat with the guy who served me, a guy who obviously loved cycling and regaled me with stories of crewing a yacht to the med and cycling home!



Specialized Cycles, Connaught Road, Norwich


Wafflycat said:


> bikes built from parts to customer specification. Also for *excellent* bike servicing, repairs, bike bits and bobs, folders.. The guys there really know their stuff. It's my first port of call for anything bike related locally. Plus, if you want a hand-built wheel, this is the place.





tundragumski said:


> The only decent bike shop with staff that actually know something about cycling in Norwich!
> Great for repairs too.



Spokes, in Epping, Essex. 


Absinthe Minded said:


> Only been in there a few times but the staff are friendly and knowlegable and they even sent me off to a competitor when they didn't have the part I needed.



Tavistock Cycles, London?. 


dellzegg said:


> Show me another shop that spends upwards of an hour and a half on each new bike between box and shop floor - going over every little bit and bob and spoke and derailleur hanger and bearing......



Thatto Cycles/bikesyoulike Nutgrove Road, St. Helens


Yenrod said:


> a the bloke whom ive known for a good while: they give good concise advice and sell some nice stuff - the shops not cluttered and for me to recommend a shop is going some.
> 
> A nice place





Chris James said:


> I have bought mail order from Bikesyoulike and the parts arrived quickly and were cheap too. Glad to hear that the LBS is good too.



Sivyer Cycles in North Street Arcade (and in Waterlooville too) Portsmouth.


Pompey Princess said:


> Excellent advice and service.



Solent cycles in lee on solent/porchester, Hampshire


Montage said:


> very good LBS, brilliant staff.



The Bicycle Chain in Bridgwater


Iainj387 said:


> the staff are friendly and knowledgeable, they offer an extensive range of bikes and accessories.



The Bike Factory Chester 


custardpie said:


> excellent service; very helpful; too busy on a Saturday tho'!





Chris James said:


> The Bike Factory was set up as Davies Brothers Cycles outgrew their shop in Cuppin Street (now the premises are La Tasca). At that point it was always by far the best shop in Chster and the one all the club cyclists used to hang around in.



The Bike Shed, Exeter.


Baggy said:


> Always had good service, very helpful and friendly and were still cheerful after I'd tried on 20 pairs of bike shoes. Good range of road and mountain bikes.



The Bike Shop.Leeds 


triple333 said:


> On my first visit I'd only been in the shop a few minutes when the owner offered me a couple of bikes to test ride.I bought a Spesh Globe hybrid.A big shop but friendly.



The Cyclery in Uppermill 


Matt said:


> is a very good shop
> 
> Sell loads of bikes (mainly Trek I think)
> 
> I bought a helmet from there last week, and they fitted it for me as I was unsure of the sizing. Very helpful



The Cycle Store, Friern Barnet


sapper said:


> Shiite web sight but so far excellent service.



The Edge Cycleworks, Chester


dodgy said:


> the staff are top and they actually ride, too



The Edge Cycleworks Lancaster


punkypossum said:


> really friendly helpful staff and they will spend ages with you to make sure they get you on the right bike, size and all... Also happy to let you have a test ride and will assess your position on the bike while you are testriding...



Try Cycling in Kirkburton, Huddersfield.


Chris James said:


> It's an old scjhool type bike shop. Not a huge amount of stock but seemingly a tardis like back room from where they can produce lots of odds and sods seemingly at will.
> 
> Both the main guys in there seem a bit shy and / or brusque on first aquaintance but give good advice based on your needs rather than what they want to sell to you.



TSW Woodborough


Joe24 said:


> It was where i bought my bike from. Had trouble with my rearbrake even when it went into there to be fixed and ended up fixing it myself.
> The guy has been very helpfull though, has fitted chains for me with no labour charge, and when i needed a new cassette after the chain had worn it down and i had just had the chain fitted and took the cassette off another new bike and put it on. Even let me pay for it the next day because i didnt have any more money on me. That was nice.
> He also does Giants(maybe other makes) cheaper as he is a factory store so he will knock a decent amount off for a small amount of paint being chipped off.



Twenty3c in Stony Stratford, Milton Keynes. 


beancounter said:


> Great shop and really nice people (Alan and Ceri). Fantastic range of bikes including Bianchi and Colnago (drool).
> 
> Alan runs maintenance courses on a Wednesday evening, I've just been on a couple and my previously awful skills are now very nearly adequate.



Wallis Cycles in Preston. 


monnet said:


> I walked out with exactly the right bike for me at a (relatively speaking) bargain price. Absolutely brilliant service. Why I've never used them before I don't know but I'll certainly be back.



Wills Wheels - A6, Heaton Chapel. 


fossyant said:


> Excellent !



Wizz Bikes on Brentford high street ,TW8 8AT (London)


redjedi said:


> They aren't a very big store, and tend to cater more for beginners and learners, but a good stock of folders.
> 
> In the higher end they only do Trek but prices are comparable to the chain stores.
> 
> ...



York Cycle Works, York


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jun 2009)

***REVISED LIST** Scotland and Wales*

*Scotland and Wales*
*Scotland*

Alpine Bikes Aberdeen

Alpine Bikes, Hamilton Place, Edinburgh


shimano said:


> gets my vote (and my money). Friendly, knowledgeable staff who actually seem to care, if you just want to browse they'll leave you to it but any questions they'll help and advise. (ps my only involvement with them is as a happy customer)



Alpine Bikes, Glasgow


BIGSESAL said:


> For clothing and other bicycle related items I would go to Alpine Bikes in the city centre. They have good staff and decent prices.



Banchory Cycles in Banchory nearish Aberdeen.


redcogs said:


> They have good repair facilities, a good selection of kit, along with friendly expertise which is offered by active cyclists who understand the needs of beginners as well as more advanced people.
> 
> When my Thorn Raven was crash damaged recently, Peter the mechanic diagnosed the tracking problem quickly and took considerable trouble to obtain an appropriate replacement set of forks when it became obvious that the original type had become obsolete - all included as part of the service.
> 
> Highly recommended.



Bike Trax Edinburgh

Billybilsland cycles, Glasgow 


alp1950 said:


> Neil, Billy's son, gives great service, knows his bikes, and is reliable. I've been impressed at his integrity (eg he refuses to stock bike-shaped objects, even though he'd probably make more money if he did).



Freewheelin' Cycles Edinburgh

Leith Cycle Co Edinburgh 


gerry said:


> Best customer service I've ever had and would trust the guys totally. They go the extra mile - e.g. had bike clattered by a car recently, they had me back on the road within a day or so - even arranged for the car driver to pay the bill for me! Richard Dowsett and team - many thanks. LBS the only way to go if you are a newbie




Phillip langs gallowgate glasgow


bhoyjim said:


> excellent service and good range of bikes i use him quite a lot when you go in often enough does minor things with no charge, been there since 1966 used to be his dad's shop.



Stirling Cycle Repairs, Stirling


eldudino said:


> for repairs ... great service and the bloke who does it is really friendly.



Stuart Wilson Cycles Stirling

The Bicycle Works Edinburgh


gavintc said:


> On the club run on Sat, I decided to ask everyone I was alongside which bike shop they recommended. Bicycle Works was the shop of choice.





HLab said:


> offer a good efficient, well priced service after having used them a couple of times, I know why people recommend them



Walkers' Cycling Ayrshire


KillieKosmos said:


> Staff are all cyclists, organise MTB and road rides, own cycling club etc.




*Wales*

Beics Betws Betws Y Coed


Dormouse said:


> I have always had good service and have bought 2 MTBs from Beics Betws in Betws y Coed. In winter, phone before travelling to check when they will be open as they tend to close in the quiet times out of the holiday season.



Beiciau Hobbs (Hobbs Bikes for those who haven't already guessed) in Carmarthen. 


Lardyboy said:


> Brilliant



Damian Harris Cycles, 55 Merthyr Road, Whitchurch Village, Cardiff,CF14 1DD



Robster said:


> Chris Harris Cycles was a well established shop in Cardiff city centre. My whole family bought bikes from there and they always provided great service, with a good range and helpful friendly staff. Unfortunately the shop had to close due to a large part of the city centre being knocked down to build a new shopping centre. As a result Damian Harris has carried the business on, but a little further out of town.



County Cycles in Cross Hands, they are right on the roundabout on the A48. 


Lardyboy said:


> Excellent set of boys in there.



Dare Valley Cycles, RCT area of South Wales. 


Angelfishsolo said:


> Mark Webber is a local legend in the cycling world and the shops prices are amazing.



East End Cycles, Colwyn Bay


sadjack said:


> Small shop, good no nonsense advice reasonable rates, but perhaps not the stock, but for repairs and bits brill.



Hughes Cycles, Rhyl


Sadjack said:


> When I worked in Rhyl 7 years ago I swore by Hughes Cycles's, family run at the time and excellent mechanics. Not been there recently but note they have had a major refit of the shop by the look of it the last time I passed.



Revolution Bikes Bangor


Plax said:


> Work colleague always recommends them, and since I couldn't get my front mech sorted, thought I'd give them a try.
> Sorted my problem and also tweaked my brakes (basically they did a "first service" on the bike, as I'd brought it over the internet and I wasn't happy the brakes either). Pleased with the service and I'm going to take my badly abused Hybrid there for a service next month I think.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jun 2009)

Wills Wheels - A6, Heaton Chapel. Excellent !


----------



## nailseacycles (25 Jun 2009)

Simply the best in west lol http://www.nailseacycles.co.uk/


----------



## Theseus (25 Jun 2009)

Does self promotion count as a recommendation?


----------



## dq1 (25 Jun 2009)

Chaineys Cycles in Milton keynes gets my vote


----------



## colinr (12 Jul 2009)

All-lite Cycles in Eaton (just outside Norwich) has been very good for me. He mainly deals in service and repairs and accessories. Something of a perfectionist and enjoys talking about bikes, as well as being happy to answer all my questions and offer advice.

A friend of mine also highly recommended Freemans Cycles in Norwich for parts and technical advice.


----------



## Wheeledweenie (22 Jul 2009)

The Bike Shop in Greenford, west London are good and don't charge the earth even when you're a newbie beginner person who could seriously be taken advantage of.

Oh and they call my bikes by their names.


----------



## lukesdad (3 Aug 2009)

Hampshire. Owens cycles at steep(Petersfield) and four marks,try to speak to Owen himself if he s around .I still use them and ive been in west wales for 6 years!


----------



## Nickl52 (4 Aug 2009)

*Very helpful LBS*

I am in the early stages of buying a road bike and went to my LBS in Manchester called 'Ken Foster's Cycle Logic' The guy there was very helpful and spent a lot of time offering me advice. The only problem was that they didnt have to Giant Defy 3 in my size, but he said he would give me a ring when the 2010 model comes in.

I have also come across a company called cyclestore.co.uk who deal on the web. They also have a store in Congleton, Cheshire and after ringing for some advice about a Giant road bike, they were very helpful and didnt give me the hard sell. I am going to have a look on Thursday, but I was just wondering whether anyone else has used them before? The web store was offering 10% of the cost of a bike in 'free' goods. When I mentioned this to the assistant over the phone, he said they would be able to offer what the web were offering, so this seems good.


----------



## a_n_t (4 Aug 2009)

I got my Grifter from Ken Fosters around 1979!


----------



## speedy vik (19 Aug 2009)

SBR on Fulham Road in London - excellent selection from the cheaper commuter through to a serious looking £8k number..... very knowledgable and helpful team.


----------



## aJohnson (19 Aug 2009)

Cooksons Cycles


----------



## HonestMan1910 (10 Sep 2009)

My LBS in Broxburn is Herbies Bikes.

Merida supplier and overall good guy.


----------



## simon walsh (10 Sep 2009)

Dave Kane cycles upper Newtownards Rd Belfast exelent serice for Bikes,parts and clothing.

Slane cycles Falls road Belfat. Vast amount of products but to much eye candy you end up spending to much money.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (10 Sep 2009)

Apologies if already mentioned, but Pedal Revolution in Norwich is surely the best stocked LBS I have come across. Reasonable prices too.


----------



## funkingbaxter (11 Sep 2009)

My LBS is Birdie Bikes in Hampton, SW London.

They're a Giant specialist, but also sell Dawes, Brompton & others.

Steve the boss has been in the business since Jesus was a lad, and is always willing to help out with advice & recommendations.


----------



## ny152 (28 Sep 2009)

*Glasgow bike shops*

Had experience of a few Glasgow bike shops over the last six months or so;

Billy Bilsland (High Street, city centre) - Neil and his staff have been very helpful whenever I've went in. Maybe not the cheapest prices, but willing to haggle a little bit and give good service. Also the only lbs in the area who twice now have put together a bike and accessories for me to ride away with the same afternoon. Only downside was today with a Ridgeback MX2, didn't seem to happy selling at the price I had been given earlier (when Neil wasn't in). Almost felt as if I was being a pain in the backside! Will put it down to a one-off though and would still recommend.

Adrenaline Bikes (Newton Mearns) - Bruce and his staff are helpful and friendly enough. Also have a single speed fan as a mechanic and has the same bike as me which is very handy. Offered me a really good deal today, just waiting on a phone call back tomorrow .

Evans (Braehead) - I know its not an LBS but for bits and pieces they are very good. Was most impressed a couple of weekends ago when I was looking for a pair of humvee shorts and the service given was truly excellent, the best I've had of any shop so far.

Dales (city centre) - been in three times now and each time had nobody approach to ask if I needed any help. They weren't overly busy either. Kind of got the feeling that it was a bit elitist almost.


----------



## waffle (11 Oct 2009)

A E wilson, Lewisham bike shop and Brixton have always served me well


----------



## dav1d (17 Oct 2009)

Just had my rear wheel trued at Gerry Shields in Failsworth, Greater Manchester (not my local one, last used it when I was about 8-11! as I live in Salford now). Thought I may need a new wheel, and asked what prices they start at for my 700c one: they only go up to about £25 for the size I wanted and I think that's in quick release ones! so some could be secondhand, I don't know, but even so, if it works, it works!), but he put it in a thingy to check if it could be sorted out without the expense of a new wheel.


It cost £12, which may be a bit more expensive than some, but he's been fixing bikes for 60 years! (I didn't like to ask how old he was, although I was dying to know!). He reset the gears for no extra charge and fitted me with a 50's bell (I asked for one to go with my bike as a modern mini one would look stupid on my bike!), total cost £15. 

The bike was ready to ride the next day (he was very busy). Told to collect it at 11am (they don't have much floor space as they have a lot of bikes being repaired/waiting to be sold), was ready at approx 10.45 when I collected it. He also offered advice on the height of the seat (it needs highering really as the bike is a little small for me. But the handlebars can't be highered as they are already above the minimum line thing).


----------



## Shaun (17 Oct 2009)

I've unstuck this thread because I've copied it to the new Link Suggestions forum, and will be using it as a basis for developing a proper searchable LBS database.

Cheers,
Shaun

PS. You can still use this thread for your suggestions if you'd prefer, but they won't be considered for the database unless they are also suggested in the new forum.


----------

